# Zalman CNPS9700 LED



## ThatGuy16 (May 2, 2008)

I only used this heatsink for about one and a half months. Its like new, comes with everything.

I'm asking $45 shipped firm to the 48 states. It goes for $60 shipped on newegg.










minor, normal "wear" on the bottom from being seated





Paypal is preferred


----------



## markallen (May 2, 2008)

Where was this a week ago?Good luck on your sale.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 2, 2008)

markallen said:


> Where was this a week ago?Good luck on your sale.



Thanks, It was in its box sitting right beside of me


----------



## mep916 (May 2, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thanks, It was in its box sitting right beside of me


----------



## Vizy (May 2, 2008)

Do you belong to another forum??


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 2, 2008)

Yes, why?


----------



## Vizy (May 2, 2008)

How come that name was first? R they better than us ?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 2, 2008)

no, never..


----------



## Vizy (May 2, 2008)

lol,

that's right.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 3, 2008)

Come on, i know someone wants to give this a home


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 3, 2008)

$45 shipped?

I can accept USPS money order as well.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 4, 2008)

Look at it.. hard... i mean how can you resist seeing this poor thing without a home that can put it to good use?


----------



## Vizy (May 4, 2008)

Lol, this is some-what funny in a freaky-deaky way


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 4, 2008)

mm'kay.. 

look at it though, it just screems "Buy Me!!"


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

If I could put that in my laptop, I'd buy it, lol


----------



## Ramodkk (May 5, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> If I could put that in my laptop...



Do it


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

Now here's the bottom before.







Here it would be after.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 5, 2008)

Hahaha, see! It doesn't look _that_ bad!


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

I could imagine myself taking the bottom off and plugging it into the motherboard and sending it back to alienware because "It won't turn on, it's properly cooled too"


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 5, 2008)

haha that would be awesome..


----------



## mep916 (May 5, 2008)

I don't think he cares what you do with it - just buy it.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 5, 2008)

mep916 said:


> I don't think he cares what you do with it - just buy it.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 7, 2008)

Don't make me put it on ebay!


----------



## Vizy (May 7, 2008)

Lol, 3 pgs on a FS thread and still no go. How about your other forum?? 

Or make a more eye-catching title and make a new thread


----------



## mep916 (May 8, 2008)

Sympathy bump


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 8, 2008)

haha 

I think i have a buyer on that "other" forum


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> haha
> 
> I think i have a buyer on that "other" forum



That's too bad, just saw this and was interested 

Let me know how it pans out, I'm interested.

-mak


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 9, 2008)

Sorry, it got sold last night, and shipped it this morning. Its a shame, because i could have probably gotten more money for it out of you 

It ended up selling for $40


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> Sorry, it got sold last night, and shipped it this morning. Its a shame, because i could have probably gotten more money for it out of you
> 
> It ended up selling for $40



Actually, don't feel too bad.. I was going to offer $40 shipped lol 

Glad you sold it, though.. hopefully some of my stuff starts selling soon as I need to pay some bills! - and I need a new cpu cooler.

-mak


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 10, 2008)

lol, i hear ya. If you had only caught me a couple days sooner


----------

